# Ich bin anscheinend auch infiziert



## Mike1969 (29. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
zuerst einmal möchte ich mich für die sehr wertvollen Tipps hier in diesem Forum bedanken. Ganz sicher haben die mich vor vielen Fehlern bewahrt. 

Nun zum Thema. Ich habe seit einigen Jahren einen Schrebergarten und sah bei einer Nachbarin eine Teichschale herum liegen. Diese bekam ich geschenkt und buddelte sie auch ein. Allerdings sah sie versenkt mit ihren 120 Litern dann doch etwas mickrig aus. Ein anderer Gartenfreund bekam meine Unzufriedenheit mit und schenkte mir eine mit immerhin 500 Litern, die er noch nicht entsorgt ( Umstellung auf Folie) hatte. 
Also die kleine wieder raus, grosse rein. Die kleinere hab ich dann daneben, etwas höher gesetzt, den Rand etwas eingesägt und mit einem Heißluftfön einen Überlauf gebogen. 

Die Böden mit Spielsand bedeckt und mit Wasser befüllt. Pflanzen gekauft die ich noch bekommen konnte, und ebenfalls eingesetzt. Details dazu werde ich nachreichen da ich die Namen nicht alle mehr auf dem Schirm habe. 
Eine kleine Solarpumpe pumpt von "unten nach oben" und eine größere Solarpumpe mit Akku ist im oberen um ein Wasserspiel zu betreiben. 
Die Umgebung ist momentan aus Zeitgründen nur provisorisch und ich werde dann von einer befreundeten Floristin betreut. 
Fische werden selbstverständlich nicht eingesetzt. Ich werde natürlich Fotos nachreichen, habe aber die Kamera im Garten liegen lassen. 

Obwohl die "Anlage" nun erst seit einigen Wochen besteht kann ich allerdings auch schon einiges berichten. Ich habe schon fette __ Nacktschnecken auf der __ Wasserminze gehabt. 
Neben vielen __ Libellen und anderen Insekten kann ich mit stolzer Brust verkünden das meine "Anlage" seit ca einer Woche von einem kleinen __ Teichfrosch besetzt ist. Auch von ihm werde ich Fotos nachreichen. 

Grüße aus Hannover, Mike


----------



## Mike1969 (29. Aug. 2019)

Ich habe doch noch ein paar Bilder auf dem Handy gefunden.


----------



## Mike1969 (29. Aug. 2019)

Und auch Fröschi


----------



## Anja W. (29. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Mike,

erstmal willkommen im Forum der Teichverrückten!

Es ist doch erstaunlich, wie schnell sich Tiere an so einer Wasserstelle einfinden, oder?

Aber warum hast Du die Teichschalen nicht ganz eingebuddelt?

Herzliche Grüße aus Fast-Hannover (Nähe Großburgwedel)
Anja


----------



## Aquaga (29. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Mike,

herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Das war ja eine gute Idee mit dem Selfmade-Überlauf.
Ich muss nächstes Jahr unsere kleine Terrassenteichschale (1.500 Liter) umsetzen, da sie nach Jahren immer mehr Schieflage bekommen hat 
und finde die Idee mit den zwei Teichbecken auf unterschiedlichem Niveau super! Werde ich wohl übernehmen. 

Bin schon gespannt wie du den vorderen Teichrand gestaltest, Bruchsteine mit Pflanzen dazwischen für einen natürlichen Look oder Terrasse
oder "Strand" , wenn du noch Spielsand übrig hast?

Um deinen Frosch beneide ich dich, bei uns war nur mal eine Kröte für zwei Jahre zu Gast.
Liegt vielleicht an der Hand voll Goldfische in unserem Teich.


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Mike, 
vielleicht könntest Du ja Deine Teichschalen auch mit Mutterboden unter dem Rand anfüllen, und dann bepflanzen . 
Wäre dann auf jeden Fall ein natürliches Umfeld. Ansonsten schon schön


----------



## Mike1969 (29. Aug. 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge, 

in der Tat hadere ich etwas mit der Entscheidung aber ich wollte hauptsächlich etwas mehr Schutz vor herumfliegenden Rasenschnitt beim mähen. 
Die Gestaltung ist ja bei weitem noch nicht als final anzusehen. Im Laufe der Jahre haben sich bei Gartenarbeiten viele ( schöne) Steine angefunden die ich eventuell darum drapiere. Ich habe schon damit angefangen an einer Seite aber das ist auf diesen "älteren" Fotos noch nicht zu sehen. Bepflanzt wird es natürlich, da verlasse ich mich aber auf die Dekorationserfahrung der Bekannten. 
In den Schalen sind inzwischen Pflanzen auch schon gewachsen und auch noch mehr drinnen, sieht man zb an der Schwimmpflanze auf dem "Frosch Foto" 
Auch ist das Wasser um einiges trüber, aber da bin ich sehr zuversichtlich das sich das wieder bessert. 

Ja, das sich so schnell dort leben einstellt hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Vor allem der Frosch begeistert mich und ich hoffe das er lange bleibt.


----------



## Mike1969 (29. Aug. 2019)

Um die schwarze Wulst zu kaschieren hätte ich eine Idee aber ich weiß nicht ob das zu realisieren ist. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auf den Wulst irgendwie Kleber aufzutragen und zb mit Vogelsand zu bestreuen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch dazu eine Idee oder einen Einwand.


----------



## Anja W. (29. Aug. 2019)

Wenn Du ihn von außen aufschüttest, das Ganze bepflanzt oder Steine drauflegst, sieht es mit Sicherheit natürlicher aus und der Frosch hat auch gleich ein Versteck.


----------



## Mike1969 (29. Aug. 2019)

Das ist schon einleuchtend, ich meinte das eher zusätzlich und ich muss auch zugeben dass ich es mit Geduld nicht so habe wenn mich etwas stört. Wobei ich hier durch das einlesen aber am lernen bin das Geduld das a und o bei der Teichgestaltung ist


----------



## Anja W. (29. Aug. 2019)

Das stimmt! 

Gerade zur Zeit gibt es doch überall Pflanzen, die schon viel verdecken. Ein paar schöne Gräser zum Beispiel. In den "Herbstzauber"-Sortimenten sind auch immer viele Pflanzen, die recht üppig sind, wie Purpurglöckchen. Wenn Du Gräser nimmst, dienen die auch gleich als Barriere gegen den Rasenschnitt und sehen am Teichrand schön natürlich aus.

Ich denke, wenn Du jetzt mit Vogelsand anfängst, wirst Du es hinterher bereuen. Gut hält es auf Dauer mit Sicherheit nicht und das Geld, was Du in teuren Kleber steckst, kannste bessser in Pflanzen anlegen.


----------



## Mike1969 (29. Aug. 2019)

Da ist etwas dran, mal sehen was sich da dieses Jahr noch realisieren lässt. Hab ihr ja schon einige Vorgaben gemacht. Mehrjährig, unterschiedliche Blühzeiten, Insektenfreundlich etc. 

Direkt verpflanzt ist bisher :
In beiden, 
__ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Haarnixe, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Schwertlilie, bunter __ Kalmus, __ Wasserminze und irgend ein __ Schilf vom Nachbarn. 
Im unteren ruhigen zusätzlich, 
2 Seerosen, __ Rohrkolben und die __ Muschelblume.


----------



## Mike1969 (20. Okt. 2019)

Guten Tag werte Gemeinde,
ich möchte einen kleinen Zwischenbericht liefern.

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen eine Kunststoff Box gekauft, mit Spielsand und Wasser befüllt. Ich habe da Ableger der __ Muschelblume hinein getan um sie zu überwintern. Diese vermehren sich derzeit derartig, das ich wohl bald wieder ausdünnen muss. 

Mein Fröschi ist offensichtlich verschwunden aber als ich heute die Seerosen ( Körbe) herausnahm um die Blätter zu schneiden sah ich etwas "dunkles" huschen. Für einen __ Rückenschwimmer war es zu groß, bin mal gespannt was das war.

Eine Bemerkung noch zum Wasser, es ist Glasklar. Somit kann man nichts falsch machen wenn man die Tipps in diesem Forum auch berücksichtigt.


----------



## Mike1969 (7. März 2020)

Guten Tag Teichfreunde,
ich war die Tage mal wieder im Garten und habe natürlich auch nach dem Teich geschaut. Mit so einer "Greifverlängerung" hab ich das gröbste Laub vom Grund geholt. Dabei entdeckte ich zwei Teichmolche und einen kleinen Frosch

Ich hab eine Frage zu den submersen Pflanzen. Ich habe gelesen das die sich quasi selbst "aussähen". Soll bzw darf ich die alten schon heraus nehmen?


----------



## troll20 (7. März 2020)

Ich grüße dich Mike, schön von dir zu lesen. 
Leider gibt es ja immer noch  keine Bilder 

Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
Setz dich und genieße das nix tun  

Den es ist Winter auch wenn es nicht so aussieht und da wollen alle Pflanzen und Tiere Absolute Ruhe.


----------



## Mike1969 (24. März 2020)

Hallöchen,
ich musste heute mal nach dem rechten schauen weil es in der unmittelbaren Umgebung Einbrüche gab.

Ich habe einen Molch knipsen können der offenbar die Sonne genossen hat, leider nicht die beste Qualität.


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2020)

Mike1969 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Molch knipsen können


Das freut mich für Dich, ich hab meinen Teich schon über 20 Jahre, und noch nie einen Molch gehabt


----------



## Mike1969 (3. Mai 2020)

Guten Tag liebe Teichfreunde, 
ich muss tatsächlich mal daran denken meinen Fotoapparat mit zum Garten zu nehmen. Manchmal sind die Bilder des Handys nicht zu gebrauchen
Mal kurz zusammen gefasst, ich saß die Tage an der "Anlage" und zählte tatsächlich 3 __ Frösche und 6 __ Molche.

Hier sind 3 zu sehen  


Ich hab letzte Woche 3 Sumpfdeckelschnecken und 3 Posthornschnecken gekauft und eingesetzt, denen geht es offensichtlich prima und das Wasser ist Glasklar. 
Ich hab leider nur ein Büschel __ Wasserpest ergattern können, bisher ist von sämtlichen Unterwasserpflanzen des letzten Jahres nichts zu sehen. 
Hier sieht man Überreste am Grund, 

  
Soll ich die entfernen oder wird daraus noch etwas? 
Ich wünsche euch alles Gute gute und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Mike1969 (3. Mai 2020)

Hm, das letzte Bild ist wohl zu sehr gezoomt. 
Ich meine dort die Überreste links und rechts neben dem "neuen" Wedels und Hinterteil des Molches.
Oder hier z.b 
  

Mal ein gegenwärtiges Gesamtbild


----------



## Anja W. (3. Mai 2020)

Da haben sich ja die __ Molche und __ Frösche über die neuen Wasserstellen gefreut, so schnell, wie die da waren! Ich würde in Deiner Stelle noch abwarten. Hier sind nachts zum Teil noch 2 bis 3 °C und in unserem Seerosen-Mini sieht es auch noch sehr kahl aus. Das kommt alles erst noch.

Die Teiche sind sehr steil. Tiere, die da reinfallen, wie zum Beispiel Igel kommen sehr schlecht über den Rand, vor allem wenn der Wasserspiegel bei Trockenheit sinkt. Leg lieber eine Wurzel oder so als Ausstieg rein.


----------



## Mike1969 (5. Mai 2020)

Ja, was sich hier inzwischen alles eingefunden hat erstaunt mich auch sehr. Ich könnte den ganzen Tag einfach nur da sitzen und beobachten. Besonders die __ Molche haben es mir angetan. 
Als Ausstiegshilfen hab ich erstmal Steine drapiert (sieht man auf den Bildern nicht so recht)
Irgendwo hab ich so Gitterdraht herumliegen, ich denke das lässt sich durch biegen gut anpassen.


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2020)

Gitterdraht ist nicht optimal. Je nach Material aus dem sie bestehen geben sie beim Auflösen auch Giftstoffe ab.
Dazu kommt das sich die Tiere  darin verhaken können, was auch nicht förderlich ist.


----------

